# Can Anyone Identifiy....



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This Services movement?



The seller desceibes it as being a 15 Jewel Calibre B102, any ideas who made it & when?

The fact that it has `FOREIGN` printed on the plate leads me to suspect it dates to sometime between the late 1930s & early 1950s & possibly may be Swiss.

Here`s the listing VINTAGE SERVICES WATCH MOVEMENT


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, if you're struggling Mach, I 'spose the rest of us - - - - :wallbash:

The number of movements appearing on evilbog is steadily increasing - I wonder if these are all coming from scrapped goldies for the scrap value of the cases. :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

mel said:


> The number of movements appearing on evilbog is steadily increasing - I wonder if these are all coming from scrapped goldies for the scrap value of the cases. :yes:


Sadly I think you have hit the nail on the head there Mel , I have picked up Movements from a dealer at my local car boot that has obviously scrapped the case for its gold content.

And I did attempt to sell a beautiful 1950s Longines to a jeweller , who offered me Â£35 for the case as it had been inscribed !!

I took this as an insult and left before i said something i shouldn't !


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking at the size of the movement 23.5mm could it be from a ladies watch just a thought.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> Looking at the size of the movement 23.5mm could it be from a ladies watch just a thought.


Good point Ken :yes:

& Mel I could be wrong but I seriously doubt Services ever made a real gold watch


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This Services movement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be a Bifora. I checked all the 'b' listings on Lorenz's site and came up with some Bifora movements with different shaped train bridge but everything else in the right place (screws, studs, pallet-bridge, click thingy, etc)

http://www.christophlorenz.de/watch/movements/b/bifora/index.php

Here's one for example:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Mach,

With the forum being down yesterday it gave me some time to dig around.

It took quite alot of too'ing and frowing

I think the movement was made by Bifora but most likely with an ebauche or at least the design taken from Beaumann

Beaumann were a small ebauche manufacturer from les bois , switzerland and part of the 1930's Swiss co-operative Ebauches SA.

Their symbol is a B in a shield. Not much remains of them apart from a few paintents. I couldn't even find an image of one of their movements

But there is a link to between Beaumann and Derby SA. and if you look at a Derby movement you can see the connection but without learning french i can't prove it, but i can deduce Raymond Beaumann once listed as head of Beaumann SA. filed paintents for Derby SA. in the 1960's. If its the same person the link is made.

They appear to be high quality and the company was quite ingenious.

The reason for this deduction is the provision of a seperate **** for the escape wheel. A feature not seen in all but the highest of quality designs.

I hope i've been of help.

Regards steve


----------

